# Bad crank sensor or ignition switch



## mybrotherskeeper (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello everyone. I sold both my VW GTIs to both of my brothers to further pursure my passion for mk3 supras, but that doesn't mean I get to stop working on them.. Problem is that the '97 vr6 sat for a month from a slave cylinder issue, after that was sorted now it is a starting issue. From the ignition the starter will spin the engine over fine but has absolutely no fuel or spark. If you push start the car, it will fire up and run just fine. It has started up maybe once or twice from the ignition out of the 50 or so attempts. I wont get to look at the car until this weekend. I cannot confirm if the check engine light does infact come on with the ignition on, or if the tach registers crank signal until this weekend. 

On a side note, I do recall the gauge clusters being intermittent at best. So to say it is surely the crank sensor if the tach doesnt register crank signal could be a misdiagnosis. Maybe the ignition switch could be causing some problems in the cluster also. My next step it to tell him to throw money at it, as I no longer have the time to spend tracing wires on this car. Other than the starting problem, with a push and 2nd gear dump, the car runs like a raped ape for what it is. I actually miss that little electrical gremlin on wheels. Thanks for any help, suggestions, and or opinions.


----------



## mybrotherskeeper (Aug 28, 2013)

Jesus Christ! 90 views and not one reply?! This forums is ****ing worthless! Peace out.


----------

